
Show HN: A collection of 600 tech articles by developers at French companies - Arimbr
https://guriosity.com
======
Arimbr
Hello HN! My name is Ari. I've worked as a data engineer for three French
startups. The first, didn't have an engineering blog. The second had one, but
i never took the courage to write. The third, didn't consider it a priority.

I believe that all tech teams have tremendous value to share. With Guriosity,
I want to encourage and support more teams to write about their work.

So, I gathered 60 software engineering blogs by French companies and
classified 600+ manually picked articles in 10 categories: Backend, Data,
Frontend, DevOps, Product...

For candidates, it can be a great window to know how is it going to be working
for a company before joining.

